# Computer restarts on its own.



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,

Two days ago my computer restarted on its own, and then it happened again tonight. The only specifics I can give thus far is that the system freezes for 1 second, then restarts. No blue screen. I only notice it freezes because my music keeps repeating the last note for 1 second, then, boom, restart. What might it be, or how might I start narrowing down the issue?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Disable the Automatic Restart on System Failure in Windows XP
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/disautorestart.htm

When you see the BSOD next time, record the error message in full detail and post in this thread, along with details of your system, and any other details that may be pertinent to the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

START > RUN > eventvwr > look for red errors at the time of shutdown

Use the blue screen analysis tool....
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/installx86.mspx
analyze dump files located here...
C: > WINDOWS > MiniDump >


----------



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

i had similar experience and found reason; a trojan activating every time from \fonts.
if you have other working partition, install a latest trojan remover and try.


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks AustrAlien, I did the instructions on that link you gave me. I just have a question about the last part:

"From now on, when a problem causes a BSOD or another major error that halts the system, the PC will not automatically reboot. Rebooting manually will be necessary."

Will I see a message or something when it becomes "necessary" to restart, so that I know to?

Also, I said I do *not* get a BSOD in my first post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your specs


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I actually got a BSOD for the first time just now, and snapped a photo of it with my digital camera:
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/AndrewAnimation/AA/100_5754-.jpg
Any clues from that?

I also carefully vacuumed the inside of the computer tower using one of those long, thin extension heads.

Specs: This is from dxdiag:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/5/2009, 17:19:29
Machine name: DESKTOP
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Tyan Computer Corporation
System Model: S2668 Tiger i7505 
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL(
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.06GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Page File: 1232MB used, 3728MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
STOP: 0x00000000A

http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm
"Typically due to a bad driver, or faulty or incompatible hardware or software."


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and post the details from the psu label

post the minidump files for someone to check

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't added or changed any drivers or hardware recently, so if it's a new software, is there something I can do or check to narrow down which one?

I tried to get C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp but it doesn't seem to exist, nor does the C:\Windows\Minidump folder.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

If C:\Windows\minidump (the folder) does not exist, there may well be no minidump files saved. Try a search of your drive using this search term "*.dmp" (the asterisk denoting all file names). Make sure you enable the searching of hidden and system files and folders.***

Have a read of this article, which may help to explain things, and perhaps even enable you to do your own debugging. Hopefully, if you can find and debug a minidump, it may give a good lead to the source of the problem.

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35246

Take note of this comment: "Note: Make certain that your pagefile still resides on the system partition, otherwise WIndows will not be able to save the debug files."

Edit: Any more BSODs ? Are the BSOD error messages all the same or do you see different error messages/codes?


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I have my settings set correctly, and they were correct before that too. Here's a screenie of what I have, anyway:
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/AndrewAnimation/AA/9-6-2009021350PM.jpg

I got the BSOD a grand total of 2 times now, but it gave the same exact one each time.

After checking "search hidden files," I found three dumps that look like they could be related, two in my Local Settings/Temp--1CE47.dmp and winword.exe.2lz834.dmp--and one in a /Microsoft/Dr Watson folder--user.dmp.

*1CE47.dmp says:*
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available
Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path. *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path. *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Sun Mar 8 10:01:56.000 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.000
................................................................
..........................................
Loading unloaded module list
.........
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(f9c.fa0): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
eax=036b0000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00001000 edx=7c90eb94 esi=00000914 edi=00000000
eip=7c90eb94 esp=0006affc ebp=0006b060 iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
cs=001b ss=0023 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=003b gs=0000 efl=00000297
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for ntdll.dll - 
ntdll!KiFastSystemCallRet:
7c90eb94 c3 ret

*user.dmp says:*
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available
Comment: 'Dr. Watson generated MiniDump'
Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path. *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path. *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Sat Aug 29 11:31:27.000 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:29:17.000
................................................................
................................................................
.....................................
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(834.8f8): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
eax=00000000 ebx=001dcfcc ecx=00000000 edx=00000008 esi=00000008 edi=00000000
eip=77124988 esp=00b3c23c ebp=00b3c23c iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=001b ss=0023 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=003b gs=0000 efl=00200246
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for oleaut32.dll - 
oleaut32!VariantInit+0x8:
77124988 66832000 and word ptr [eax],0 ds:0023:00000000=????

and...
*winword.exe.2lz834.dmp says:*
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available
Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path. *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path. *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Fri Nov 9 15:06:46.000 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.000
..........................
eax=00000000 ebx=0011613c ecx=00116944 edx=00000065 esi=00000000 edi=0000042c
eip=7c90eb94 esp=00116090 ebp=001160f0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=001b ss=0023 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=003b gs=0000 efl=00000246
Unable to load image ntdll.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntdll.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntdll.dll
ntdll+0xeb94:
7c90eb94 ?? ???


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got another BSOD (the 4th or 5th so far, I think) and it looks different this time! A photo:
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/AndrewAnimation/AA/100_5755.jpg
Also, another important piece of info may be that I think the BSODs only happen upon rebooting, like maybe after that "Windows" loading screen appears (I have Windows XP). The other times I saw the BSOD, they probably happened after a sudden reboot, when I wasn't in the room at the time, and then I come back to a BSOD that shows up at the start of a reboot, and stays on the screen until I manually restart the computer, and then it reboots correctly, without a BSOD. But the BSOD can appear even after an intentional and normal Restart.
Anyway, does any of this help narrow it down now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the bsod details here not offsite


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where are your power supply details

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, a BSOD happened just a few minutes ago, at 12:37 my time, and I have new information from the Event Viewer that I'm guessing may show what causes it:
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/AndrewAnimation/AA/9-8-2009124625PM.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/AndrewAnimation/AA/9-8-2009124652PM.jpg
But how do I get rid of those bad processes from happening?

@dai:
I'm not sure of my power supply, but I use an external battery back-up for when the power goes out for a moment.
I'm sorry, but before I make those big changes, such as with the video card, I'd like to understand it a bit more: Is there something that tells you that the "video card" is responsible? I also don't know where to get drivers from, as I've been using this computer for years, unless I'd use a driver-finding software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have not said what video card or chip you have


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

It looks like it's:
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

drivers

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html

to install

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm trying to run memtest in an attempt to see whether or not that suggests that any of my RAM sticks are the problem. I tried both the bootable A: floppy version and the bootable DVD-R (no CD-Rs around) version, and even both at the same time, but neither boots when I restart. I entered my BIOS with CTRL+H, but I don't see any options for booting from Floppy or DVD. Should I buy a CD-R to try booting from that? Or is there a way to force a boot from Floppy or DVD? Or should I just try removing one stick of RAM at a time (4 x 1GB RAM), hoping that the absence of one of them will eventually keep the BSODs away?


----------



## Thetallest (Sep 27, 2009)

how is the power supply? you may be underpowered and the system is crashing when the video card runs full tilt. have you noticed any video card issues?


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

The power supply hasn't changed, nor the amount of power required, so I assume it isn't that. I haven't noticed any video card issues either, no. I'm trying to see if it's the RAM first because I heard RAM issues give off all kinds of BSODs and I've gotten maybe a dozen different kinds of BSOD messages.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

multiple different bsod error messages usually point to the power supply as the problem


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed a BSOD happens often when I print something, as it's happened three times so far, on different days, when I print. If it can be a power supply issue, what should I do? I'm not good with the inside of the computer, so I'd like the easiest fix.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the computer and post from the label on the psu

brand
model
wattage


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

Rosewill
RP500-2
500W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Rosewill=junk

see if you can borrow something of this size and quality or better to try in it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

But I would have to be sure it's the PSU before I shell out $100! The Rosewill was installed by WACA, the company that handles the repairs for Tigerdirect, the site I bought the computer off of, after the original PSU had to be replaced for whatever reason (I think because they thought the PSU was the cause of restarts years ago, when it was a failing hard drive).


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewset said:


> I'm trying to run memtest in an attempt to see whether or not that suggests that any of my RAM sticks are the problem. I tried both the bootable A: floppy version and the bootable DVD-R (no CD-Rs around) version, and even both at the same time, but neither boots when I restart. I entered my BIOS with CTRL+H, but I don't see any options for booting from Floppy or DVD.


There is a good chance it will boot from a DVD (as opposed to a CD), but there is no guarantee.
In the BIOS Setup Menu, find the option to set "BOOT ORDER", "BOOT SEQUENCE" "FIRST BOOT DEVICE" or something like that .... (probably 2nd or 3rd page of the Menu) ....
and set the FIRST boot device as FLOPPY, second boot device as CD-ROM (to boot from CD or DVD), third boot device HDD0.	
If all is well, it should boot from the floppy and run memtest.
-------------------

You said: "should I just try removing one stick of RAM at a time (4 x 1GB RAM)"
Remove ALL BUT ONE stick of RAM .... standard trouble-shooting practice.



andrewset said:


> the BSODs only happen upon rebooting, like maybe after that "Windows" loading screen appears


This is possibly one of the "peak" times of power consumption, and could (but not necessarily) point toward a failing or inadequate power supply.

Rebooting during boot-up: It is one of the symptoms that indicate a new/improved PSU is required.


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I find a "BOOT ORDER" when I hit CTRL + H while Windows is booting, but, strangely enough, the regular Hard Drive is the only option, and I don't see any options for setting a new one, such as Floppy or CD-ROM.

Note that my computer doesn't specifically reboot upon boot-up, but rather gives me a BSOD often upon boot-up. The reboot never happens except manually, when I get tired of looking at the BSOD. Does that by any chance mean it ISN'T a PSU issue?

If all my other testing options look used up, shall I proceed with the 1-stick-of-RAM-at-a-time test? I took a look in there, and my RAM sticks are surrounded by cables, so this won't be fun.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewset said:


> I find a "BOOT ORDER" when I hit CTRL + H


To get to the BIOS Setup Menu:
Start tapping the DELETE key after the BIOS beep, and continue tapping until you are presented with the "BIOS Setup Menu" screen. You will find the "boot order" option probably on the 2nd tab/page

You said: "shall I proceed with the 1-stick-of-RAM-at-a-time test?"
Yes, do it anyway: It is good trouble-shooting practice, and one of the first things you should do in the event of an "unknown" problem.
(Hardware can be rather "squeezey" in some boxes, so try to lay the box down on its side, use a good light to see clearly what you are doing, and be careful and gentle. *Switch all power OFF, but leave the power cord connected to provide a good earth. *Touch the bare metal box before and at the same time as touching/handling any of the internal components, to prevent damage to the electronic components from static electricity.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewset said:


> Note that my computer doesn't specifically reboot upon boot-up, but rather gives me a BSOD often upon boot-up. The reboot never happens except manually, when I get tired of looking at the BSOD.


This is normal behaviour when the option "restart automatically" is disabled and is a good way to have your system configured.

You said: "Does that by any chance mean it ISN'T a PSU issue?"
That is a good question: It is a question that I cannot answer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you see the floppy and cd listed in the bios ok


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm trying to enter BIOS to make it so that the computer can boot from Floppy or CD-ROM, by tapping DELETE when the BIOS beep happens, but doing so only seems to reboot the system back to the first system info screen. There's always a message for my unique system that tells me I can enter the "BIOS Setting Utility" with CTRL+H, but there's no way to request Floppy or CD-ROM as a boot option in there. I want to be able to run memtest before I go through the effort of testing out each 1GB stick of RAM one at a time, to make sure it's fruitful to do so.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I have had a look at the user manual ...
*Tyan S2668 Tiger i7505 .... Manual*
ftp://ftp.tyan.com/manuals/m_s2668_100.pdf

_To start the BIOS setup utility:
a. Turn on or reboot your system
b. *Press <F2> to start BIOS setup utility*

3.7.4 – Boot Device Priority Sub-Menu
*The boot menu will list all bootable devices*. Arrange the priorities of all bootable devices by using
arrow keys and then pressing <Enter>._


----------

